# Bulking diet + supplements Help**



## soleintuition (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey guys! 

I am new to this forum and just thought I would ask a few questions regarding meal planning and supplement intakes! 

Just a little about myself -

I am 24 years old, 190lbs and 6'0" tall. I have taken multiple cycles before in my earlier years; however, i was not very smart about it. Seeing as i am just starting back up again i would greatly appreciate any help and advice anyone has to give. I would prefer to stick with Food and Supplements without any  steroids for now as i need to condition myself first and do my research as well! 

Basically, the only items i have ever taken was multiple different prohormones as well as test prop. Other then that it has always just been protein alone.. no glutamine, creatine, aminos... so if anyone has any advice and  short description as to WHY, that would be absolutely amazing.

Thank you!!

Tom


----------



## stonetag (Jan 15, 2015)

Short description as to why what? I'm lost bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2015)

I can say why not...

Supplements are largely crap. Creatine is the only real example of a useful supplement. It has been shown in much research to be highly effective particularly in weightlifting and bodybuilding. 

If i were you I would spend more time studying nutrition and save learning about supplements for the future. They will only supplement a perfect nutrition plan. They won't bridge any gaps.


----------



## soleintuition (Jan 15, 2015)

Alright great thanks! Well i see a bunch of friends of mine that are farely experienced and they all use amino supps/creatine/protein etc... what i wanted to know is what is a necessity and what is not to help gain as much weight as possibly in the healthiest way! Thank you for your response i will definitely do more research on my nutrition!


----------



## soleintuition (Jan 15, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Short description as to why what? I'm lost bro.


As to why i should take the supplement you would suggest (if you suggest any). What the overall benefits are, as their are ALOT of supps out there that really are just crap!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2015)

soleintuition said:


> Alright great thanks! Well i see a bunch of friends of mine that are farely experienced and they all use amino supps/creatine/protein etc... what i wanted to know is what is a necessity and what is not to help gain as much weight as possibly in the healthiest way! Thank you for your response i will definitely do more research on my nutrition!



They would be making progress regardless of the supplements. I have some experience myself


----------



## soleintuition (Jan 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> They would be making progress regardless of the supplements. I have some experience myself


Haha well thank you!!


----------



## marryjohn90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing information .

for muscle building it is require to take proper diet and supplement and always take proper diet with supplement.

also follow your workout properly.


----------

